# Where to buy Gold Foil, and Foil adhesive?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Want to jump on the bandwagon, and get some foil shirts done. 

Just wondering good resources for the foil sheets, as well as the "Glue"

Thanks!

Andrew


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

I just got some samples a company wants me to try out, I'll run them through the old plotter and press them this weekend and post the results.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Adheasive = International Coatings 

Adheasive = David's Distributing Home Page

foil = Screen printing equipment, screen printing supplies, Direct to garment printers, Embroidery machines and supplies

Foil = Welcome To Crown Roll Leaf


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Has anybody had any luck finding a foil supplier? Ryan's only had gold and silver. And and I'm not even sure if Crown Roll Leaf sells direct. I'm specifically looking for some hot pink foil, but haven't found any yet.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

maybe you could try foil direct.de they seem to ship internationaly.


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes crown roll leaf they are in Jersey


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

shersher said:


> Yes crown roll leaf they are in Jersey


Their website is terrible. Is there anywhere I can see what colors they have and what price it is? Or do they only take phone orders sight unseen? I'd rather order from somewhere that's more user friendly if possible.


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

Just call the number on the website and they can send you out a sample brochure with all the colors on it



rusty said:


> Their website is terrible. Is there anywhere I can see what colors they have and what price it is? Or do they only take phone orders sight unseen? I'd rather order from somewhere that's more user friendly if possible.


----------



## Ranger West (Nov 6, 2007)

For an adhesive for the foil have your shirts screen printed with a clear ink base with a flash and a second pull. The foil will stick to where ever the ink is. Do not use fine type or have lines that get extremely small as there will not be enough ink to adhere the foil to. Do not press the foil twice on the shirt or it will give it a diffrent speckeled look than the others. If you mess up a small spot use a hand held iron to only cover the small section and you should be OK. You can use a good white ink and it will also stick to that something like wilflex white.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I bought the special foil adhesive for the screen printing. What size mesh would you recommend? 2 pulls on a 110 would be pretty thick. Do I want it on real thick?


----------



## Ranger West (Nov 6, 2007)

We use the clear ink base instead of the foil adhesive. We have good results and no come back with the foil washing off. We used the 110 mesh and it needs to be tick to make sure that you are adherering all the foil.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Ranger West said:


> We use the clear ink base instead of the foil adhesive. We have good results and no come back with the foil washing off. We used the 110 mesh and it needs to be tick to make sure that you are adherering all the foil.


Are you saying you've tried the foil adhesive and the clear ink base is better? Or just that you haven't had problems with the clear ink base?


----------



## Ranger West (Nov 6, 2007)

tried both and clear ink base was cheaper and did the same and sometimes better job at adhering the foil. If you talk to Crown Roll Leaf techie he even recomended clear ink base
to us as we had 10,000 shirts to foil.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Ranger West said:


> tried both and clear ink base was cheaper and did the same and sometimes better job at adhering the foil. If you talk to Crown Roll Leaf techie he even recomended clear ink base
> to us as we had 10,000 shirts to foil.


Thanks for the info. I've already purchased the foil adhesive, so I guess I'll go ahead and use it. But I'll remember that for next time.


----------



## rabbitonthemoon (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello, what kind of paper do you put between the gold foil and the press??

where i can get some?

thks so much.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I just use a teflon sheet.


----------



## rabbitonthemoon (Jul 11, 2008)

where do you get teflon sheet?
thks


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

rabbitonthemoon said:


> where do you get teflon sheet?
> thks


From any place that carries heat press supplies. I get mine from either The Paper Ranch or Conde.


----------



## rabbitonthemoon (Jul 11, 2008)

mmmm... i just need one sheet to try, and those places are far, i live in NYC.. do you think i can find that here?

i found that also, is it good?

June Tailor Teflon Pressing Sheet 18''x18''


----------



## rabbitonthemoon (Jul 11, 2008)

oups i find the answear

Teflon sheet


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

rabbitonthemoon said:


> what kind of paper do you put between the gold foil and the press??


The foil has a backing on it, so you don't really need anything.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Solmu said:


> The foil has a backing on it, so you don't really need anything.


The foil that I used would kind of curl up on the edges from being on the roll, so the teflon helped to hold it down in place and stay smooth.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

rusty said:


> The foil that I used would kind of curl up on the edges from being on the roll, so the teflon helped to hold it down in place and stay smooth.


Yeah, that makes sense. And a teflon sheet is generally useful to have if you're using the heat press for much - I wouldn't want to discourage people from having one. They're just not strictly speaking necessary (and in a pinch you can use any number of other things, like baking paper or cheap fabric).


----------



## JerseyTrash (Mar 3, 2009)

rusty said:


> Their website is terrible. Is there anywhere I can see what colors they have and what price it is? Or do they only take phone orders sight unseen? I'd rather order from somewhere that's more user friendly if possible.


I received a roll of gold as a sample, along with a swatchbook of all of their color options. Try them out. They're good!


----------



## raziemlutto (Feb 18, 2008)

I had a bit of experience with foil

I get most of the rolls from silkscreeningsupplies, they are only 22-25 dollars per roll compared to some other suppliers like union foils, they charge 45-50 dollars per roll, same size. 

i use union adhesive compared to International
coatings, I think it works better. 

what are you guys paying for a roll 12" by 200'?

I also figured one thing, Heat transfer vinyl also is a good recipient of foil. if you dont have screen printing eq.


----------



## oldfarmer542 (May 1, 2009)

you can foil from Union Ink in NJ


----------



## AMB3R.com tees (Apr 25, 2009)

We use crown leaf for all our foil & it works great. They have good assortment of colors. After the foil is applied, try running it through the dryer an extra time to get more of a matted look.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I found that if I dont flash or dry my foil adhesive before I press it, it turns out a lot better. More durable, and smoother. 

Word!


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks all. I ended up using the Crown Leaf also, and got it from a local supplier. I used some clear adhesive they sold, not sure what brand it was, and it worked great.


----------



## HellaCaj (May 1, 2009)

I just saw a video on foil transfer. Gold looks really sweet on black, but I worry about longevity.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

where do you buy this "foil adhesive"?


----------



## Teashirtz (Apr 29, 2010)

Try these, there are three high gloss foil films ready to cut and press POLI-FLEX FASHION - foil direct© GmbH


----------



## ajlara15 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think its called a Teflon sheet.


----------



## OTFINC (Mar 24, 2009)

I got all my foil and glue from here. Foil Transfers, Foil Screen Print Transfer everything works as intended. hope this helps


----------

